# Merge 2 photos - need assistance



## astroNikon (Jun 8, 2015)

Long story short,
One of my soccer players was very ill during our team photos.
So she didn't get any pictures.  And this seems above my ability right now.

I'm trying to merge 2 pictures
1 - our team photo
2 - a photo of the one girl that missed the team photo

and want to merge #2 into #1
I figured it would fit between the two girls in the back row to the left.

But my PhotoShop skills for something like this are close to non-existent.
I was wondering if someone could assist me in this??

here's the two photos JPEGS ==> Photoshop merge Flickr - Photo Sharing 

budget - $0, but you would get the reward of knowing you helped out a u10 girls soccer team and a fellow TPF'er.


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 8, 2015)

While they are both nice photos, they are unfortunately two different styles (Obviously)

Action shot, vs posed. So when combining them both, it just doesn't look right.

But heres the best I can do without putting serious time into it.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 8, 2015)

That's not bad Sean.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 8, 2015)

Great job Sean
Looks great to me.  I know it was an action shot, but it also was the best photo I had of her this season (since I was coaching and not taking shots).

So I'm going to give this to her and her mom as a reminder to the season.  Looks great for the situation!!


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 8, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> Great job Sean
> Looks great to me.  I know it was an action shot, but it also was the best photo I had of her this season (since I was coaching and not taking shots).
> 
> So I'm going to give this to her and her mom as a reminder to the season.  Looks great for the situation!!


Do you want me to email you a full res of it?

Just pm me your email.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 8, 2015)

Yup, PM'd


----------



## sm4him (Jun 8, 2015)

Is there not any way that you could take a picture of her alone once she feels better, even if the season is over, so that you can have a more similar photo to mask into the team pic?
Because of the lighting, her shirt is brighter and her skin tone is different--that plus the fact that she is pretty clearly not just looking away from the camera, but looking at something on the ground, makes this a really awkward merge, imo.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 8, 2015)

sm4him said:


> Is there not any way that you could take a picture of her alone once she feels better, even if the season is over, so that you can have a more similar photo to mask into the team pic?
> Because of the lighting, her shirt is brighter and her skin tone is different--that plus the fact that she is pretty clearly not just looking away from the camera, but looking at something on the ground, makes this a really awkward merge, imo.


Yes, I've thought of that.
and may provide it as an option.
but ...  everyone's tired from the season including me.

and we're not looking for perfection here.


----------

